# Night night sweet baby girl.



## Cocoriggs89 (Sep 11, 2012)

My first rat Luna had to be put down today. She had a tumor that was the size of her whole body growing under her neck and chest and up her face. When I took her to the vet today to be looked at, they were only going to drain her tumor and I was going to take her home but when we found out it was a tumor and not a cyst they said that she was going to pass soon and that her tumor was inoperable. I'm so worried that I made the wrong decision to put her down. She was not able to eat on her own but I was feeding her small mouthfuls of noodles three times a day and she was still loosing weight. I feel so bad and wish I had an answer to make me feel better. I'm so sorry baby girl I'm going to miss you more than you will ever know. You were my shining star in the dark.






last picture of my baby before she went to sleep.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know what it is like to put an animal down. We had to put my first dog down last year. You eventually forget the pain, but you never forget the memories.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she looked like she was a very nice girl. You didn't make the wrong decision in having her put down, in fact you made the right one. If you have to feed a rat yourself to keep it alive it's definitely time to go. Just be happy she had an amazing life with you as her owner you were both very lucky to have one another


----------



## Yoggy (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your loss. She seems like she was a very sweet girl.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh, what a shame, I'm sorry for your loss. Luna was beautiful.


----------



## Emy (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry that you lost your baby girl.  She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Emy (Apr 18, 2013)

How old was she, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! *hugs*


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm sorry  She's a beautiful girl. As ratclaws said, if she couldn't eat on her own, you probably made the right choice in putting her down. You allowed her to pass away in peace and avoid any worse suffering.


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss and for having to make a painful, but kind, decision. One of my rats, Tickles, had a tumor that I paid (with my allowance money; I was around 11-12) to have removed, but more tumors appeared. I thought and discussed extra removals with my parents and the vet, but besides the cost, I also had to factor in that she was old and that you really can't explain the pain of a surgery to an animal. It just didn't seem fair to make her suffer once the tumors kept coming and growing. It was a tough choice to put her to sleep but I knew in my heart it was the compassionate thing to do, and I feel the same about your choice for your rat. You made her life as good as you could. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cocoriggs89 (Sep 11, 2012)

Emy she was around two. I'm not sure exactly how old because she was a rescue from some people who had her in a Tupperware container for her whole life before I got her. I had her for almost a year so I think around two ish 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cocoriggs89 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your sympathies I really loved Luna and had just found a beautiful spot on my grandparents farm in witch to bury her. She will be in between two plants daisies and tulips under the shade of an apple tree (apples were her favorite) my grandma told me I could bury her at her cat cemetery (my grandma has over 27 cats) but I felt it was wrong to bury her with cats all around. That would have frightened her. So I found a more suitable place for my baby girl. I don't know what I believe yet as far as what happens when you die but I pray that I will see my little girl again. Same with all my other pets who have gone before her. You were so sweet Luna. I'm waiting till the full moon to bury her. Seemed fitting.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

